# Should I dry hop a commercial keg of beer?



## Seeker (12/3/21)

I've come into a couple of kegs of craft beer, I think it's Yenda.

It's out of date, but tastes ok.

Same as it probably did fresh, which is pretty average at best.

It really needs a shit load of hops dropping in the top, but I'm worried about ruining it.

Its definitely filtered so no yeast to mup up oxygen.

It is very gassy though, so I could dump the pressure, drop in the hops and purge with the suspended CO2.

What to do?


----------



## Seeker (12/3/21)

Kegs are 50l, so a bit harder than cornies.

I do have empty 19l kegs, but then more risk of oxidation.


----------



## Sidney Harbour-Bridge (13/3/21)

Transfer keg to keg through a hop rocket or transfer into another keg with hops inside in hop ball or similar, could be multiple smaller kegs


----------

